# Need a little more Storage?



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Probably going to have to copy that one from you. I have the same issue and that looks perfect...


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

innovative and functional, looks good


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just placed an order for the storage box. Anytide offers awesome customer support and if anyone needs the similar then I highly recommend. Grab bar storage at its finest!!!


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

Take a look at all their products and you can see why people love the various applications and well thought out fabrication involved. I really like the stick it anchor pin/braking system they make.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> The only dry storage I have on my Skiff is the Guide Box which is the perfect size for my tackle, battery and other electrical stuff.
> 
> The problem I was having is I also stored my cell phone, Ipod, wallet, keys etc......and when I would go and dig around for these items my nice organized box became a mess in a few minutes.
> 
> ...


 --if you like it so much you should pay for it !!!! after six weeks of run-around and then want to trade , yet nothing?? now you ignore all attempts to contact you..
--send it back or cough it up.........
-sorry to air this out here but its only fair that all members should know/BEWARE and dont get had too.


----------



## BVBFly (Jan 23, 2012)

What kind of gps mount do you have and where did you purchase? I have the same Garmin and would to attach to my grab bar


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

^
The GPS mount was bought from Ram Mount.


I had to redo the storage box as the bolts were stripping out of the box. Four bolts have washers/nuts while the other four are just screwed into the PVC. I tapped some "inserts" for the bolts to screw into. The back of the box was flat instead of curved and had no bite. I used a dremel to round out the back as well plus added some Seadek.

* I'll give this a 2 out of 10


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you'll trade being a liar, thief and a coward for a box?
-must be some box........congrats.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow...from a "perfect fit" to a "2" only after purposefully bamboozling the maker.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> you'll trade being a liar, thief and a coward for a box?
> -must be some box........congrats.


Anytide, check your PM's. 

-T


----------



## ghstdanc (Jul 15, 2008)

Just lost all respect for BrazilNut


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

> Just lost all respect for BrazilNut



Sorry, I'm not a Sheep like some of you. If something is not done/built correct I'll call them out which has been my pattern for years on here. I get Tons of PM's on advice and thanks for posting what seems others are afraid to do. Call it "Negative" or whatever, but that's the way I see it.

I had nor have any intentions of not paying for the box. In fact Patrick was going to make me some new under gunnel rod holders and was asking for the templates I made just last week with no mention of paying for a defect storage box just yet.

I don't care if it's a $75 plastic box or a 40K Skiff, if something was not fabricated, wired or built right then it needs to be taken care of!  I also was not going to follow Patrick's "How to fix it" advice by just installing longer bolts as they too will just strip out as well.

I was never going to call Patrick out on this issue, but since he feels the need to.......


*I had Patrick build me this box as I saw no other alternative even though IMO, most of his products he builds out of Plastic are direct copies of Products that have been established for a long time.


Skinnywaterangler(Patrick)










Tibor











Skinnywaterangler(Patrick)










Wang










Skinnywaterangler(Patrick)










Polecat










In fact Polecat has been in business for 25 years and some of Patrick's products are direct copies!

What is your thought when this is the exact same thing as "Beavertail splashing a Hells Bay Waterman"? Or when any manufacture makes a direct copy instead of going though all that a Manufacture with an original design has to spend?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Exhibit "A": 









Exhibit "B": 









Note the similarities:

1) Both are white sandwich bread
2) Both come in similar packaging
3) Both are available in the same store
4) Both have loyal customers, despite their similarities
5) Both cost money if you want to use/eat them.
6) You can return either if you're not happy with them
7) If you leave the store without paying for either, it's considered theft.

-T


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Did someone sit on it, put all their weight on it leaning?

Did you use the right sized screws?

Did it just start shimmying down the grab bar all on it's own, and you just kept tightening the screws?

From a glowing review in the bragging section no less to this, it just seems odd for a "defective" product.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Please keep this Civil guys


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

> Did someone sit on it, put all their weight on it leaning?
> 
> Did you use the right sized screws?
> 
> ...



What do you mean with "did I"? Patrick supplied all the hardware with the box. The box is on the front on my grab bar so if you count a GoPro camera, cell phone, wallet, keys etc.....a lot of weight? I noticed one screw coming out a few days after it was installed. Why would anyone think just screwing a bolt into PVC would hold very long when it's being clamped on the side of the box which has a lot of load?

Yes, Tom your point is noted. Just look at what Polecat sells and you can be the judge.


http://www.polecatpushpoles.com/products.htm


A lot of the same products. :


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

> Please keep this Civil guys


That's pretty much all I need to say. Just responding to what Patrick had to post and a chance to defend myself.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I had no way of knowing that the bolts were supplied, I meant did you use the correct size bolts. To narrow a diameter would pull easy, to large could weaken the structure on the outside of the box. In PVC a fine threaded bolt does not hold as well as a course thread.

No, I would not consider cell phone, go pro, wallet and keys a lot of weight. I asked about weights that I know would overstress the material. With clamps at the top and the bottom of each side I would not think the box should be under that much load in even rough water. I would assume that any deficiencies in the hold of the bolts in to the box would have been notice at installation. 

I do not know you or Patrick and I have never bought any of his products. I am trying to determine (and I believe others will) the suitability of this type of materials for this type of application. In your terms I'm not a sheep, I ask the question I believe will give me the information to make up my own mind.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

If I am not mistaken, Anytide has only made a few of these storage boxes, one of which I own. Personally, I have not had any issues with mine. I really enjoy it and plan to add a hinged lexan door to the front with a lock. This way when I'm out on the lake, I can walk away from my stuff and know it is safe. Other than that, it's just a box. No thrills or frills just extra storage. The quality is good and it serves it's purpose 100%. Not trying to get involved in the debate but just adding another buyers perspective.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

LAST CALL

You said you liked it
-then you said you stripped a bolt, I said send it back for a new one.
-you said no –then you modified it.
-I said send it back anyways for a new one. –you said no.
-then you said trade – I said ok.
-then you vanished , a man would answer the phone.
-I stand behind my products, your just making me money !!
-everyone’s got you figured you out. 
–what you are has been established.
-my kids have more brass than you.
-you still havnt paid for it.
-a smart man would log off –stay off. But….
-Everyone : stop feeding the troll please…..thank you. 
-that is all


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

The quality of a product transcends the initial opening of the package. However the quality of the vendor is always defined by how they handle the product when things go wrong not right. To that end the evidence suggests that you received product you have not paid for. Despite this when a concern about the finish quality arose the vendor still tried to make things right and you refused. Now you have turned 180 on your thoughts of said product despite failure to pay for it and refused the vendors offer to make things right. 

Credibility is easy to loose and hard to regain.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

~tide - ABSOLUTELY LOVE the new avatar slogan!!!

You "cut me up" and have me in "stitches" !!!!!!


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

It looks pretty nice. Id be interested in hearing a few other reviews before purchasing one. Seems like the manufacturer is trying to make things right to the consumer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

> The quality of a product transcends the initial opening of the package. However the quality of the vendor is always defined by how they handle the product when things go wrong not right. To that end the evidence suggests that you received product you have not paid for. Despite this when a concern about the finish quality arose the vendor still tried to make things right and you refused. Now you have turned 180 on your thoughts of said product despite failure to pay for it and refused the vendors offer to make things right.
> 
> Credibility is easy to loose and hard to regain.



Evidence? Credibility? :, Why not let others decide instead of making some blanket statement to try and kill mine? I have made transactions over 25K on this forum since 08' in Skiffs, Motors, platforms, rods etc........and never once has there ever been an issue with any of them.

For those that care, the Drama is over and I have paid for the box.


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't post on here much but... I just installed a grab bar on my skiff and noticed this thread a while ago, being it started on July 19th...  I am interested in anytides products as it would work great for me, I went to his site.. Which I would like to thank brazil nut for referring. I didn't see it on there,so I came back here to hear more about it and I see all of this... now we are in september and since your first rave review you have posted that it is underpar... Even to go as far as to say he rips off other peoples products... My friend enjoy the car you drive even more so if it is a ford... everytime you get in it... Thank henry ford, cause if it wasnt for him there wouldnt be an industry of what you call knock off thieves... Oh and lets call out all the people in the fishing industry... How many fishing line companies are there? Over arching, The man sent it to you for free, without you paying for it. That in itself speaks volumes about his personal character and the business he runs. Trust is something that doesn't come easy and I am sure you have thought you have earned it through the 25k in money you have dropped on skiffs parts motors blah blah blah...  The one thing you have lost on this ordeal brazil nut is your trust and just shown your true character.. Anyone would have shipped back a sub-par item, not keep it and modify it to fit, complain about it, refuse to return calls etc...    

I am glad to know that you have finally purchased the item you custom ordered almost 60 days ago and received prior to payment...    I am glad you have settled with it and I hope you find your own peace...   

Glad to know you got your money anytide!!!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Did this get worked out?

Brazilnut did you return the product or pay for it?


----------

